# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Подарки нашим форумчанам!

## JAHolper

Теперь за каждое закрытие ранга пользователи будут получать денежные подарки! 

Пользователи с одной звездой получают *1 000 BYR*
Пользователи с двумя звёздами получают *2 000 BYR*
Пользователи с тремя звёздами получают *3 000 BYR*
Пользователи с четырьмя звёздами получают *4 000 BYR*
Пользователи с пятью звёздами получают *5 000 BYR*
Пользователи с пятью звёздами за каждые последующие 500 сообщений получают *7 000 BYR*

Подарок можно получить на номер мобильного, карточку Беларусбанка или оплатив интернет-услуги. Для получения пишите в личку.

Цвет звёзд значения не имеет. При закрытии любого из возможных рангов вы получаете подарок в соответствии количеством звёзд!
Так для нового пользователя чтобы получить первую звезду надо набрать 20 сообщений. Полный список рангов представлен на картинке в прикреплении.

----------


## vova230

Здорово. А бабки откуда? Рекламы вроде на форуме особенно то и нет.

----------


## JAHolper

Акция закрыта в связи с неактуальностью.

----------

